# What do you consider a "reasonable"



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

a "good" and a "very good" grouping at 100 yards?

I've only been able to get about a 3 inch group, close to 4 inches high at 100 yards with Blackhorn 209, CCI 209m primers, and 250g Powerbelt Aerolite bullets. 

Is that about as good as I should expect for a muzzy? I'm still kinda new to this as this is only my second year shooting these things and I have a new gun for this year.

I can certainly get MUCH better groups at 100 yards with my .270. I can easily get 1 inch groups at that range so my 3 inch group leaves me feeling a bit less than satisfied but I'm not sure what is realistic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found the biggest difference was the sight. I used a 1x scope and it helped get me down to about 1-1/2" on a few occasions, but most of the time it was closer to 3". I found that keeping the powder down to 100 grains gave the best patterns, above that and I was all over the place.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

I agree with 29.

Are you using open sights? If so thats good grouping and you should be in the kill zone out to 150 yards.

If you are using a 1x scope or red dot the grouping most likely could be improved by finding a load your gun likes better.

My current muzzloader and the previous one both grouped three shots under 1.5 inches at 100 yards with loads they liked. 3 inch or better groups at 200 yards.

I shot a sub 1 inch three shot group the other day with my new gun. (3/4 inch to be exact)


I run a Aimpoint comp C3 red dotwith a 2 moa dot-it makes all the difference.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

It all depends on how many different loads you want to try and how much time and money you have to burn lol. 

I found I get better accuracy from the Hornady bullets then I ever did with the Power Belts. Some guys are just the opposite. Every gun is different but there are some loads that just seem to do better then others. 

I to have a 1x scope which did help my groups go from about 3" to 1.5. That being said, Ive also tried 3 different types of powder in all configurations (pellets and loose) and 3 types of bullets to get to where I am. I know the gun is capable of better groups then I am capable of shooting with a 1x scope so at some point you have to say "its good enough". The reality is, if your not planing on shooting beyond 100 yards a 3" group is good enough. 

I like to push the gun and my ability to the limits so 3" at 100 wont cut it. If you want to be able to ETHICALLY take an animal out to 200 or even 250 then you have to get it shooing under 2" consistently at 100. 

That's just my opinion and I'm sure others will have theirs about the ETHICAL distance you should attempt a shot with a smoke pole :O•-: .


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Good information.*

I am using the least expensive 1x scope I could find. The Traditions one from Sportsman's Warehouse. I actually like the scope overall. I have no idea if it is helping me to shoot more accurate or getting in the way compared to what I would be getting with open sights.

It may be that over the course of the next year I'll have to try some other bullets and/or powder cominations. It's getting too late to spend that sort of time and money this fall before the hunt starts so I'll probably have to go with a "3 inch spread is good enough for this year" mentality.

I just honestly had no idea exactly what would be considered a solid grouping for a smokepole so I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It does get pricey with all of the experimenting. For my Omega the recipe was Pyrodex pellets 100 gr and the Dead Center 245 sabots and later found the Shockwaves to work just as well.
I think just about any 1x scope is as good as the next as the cross hairs usually fill up the entire target at 100 yards. I use the Cabela's brand and thought it was clearer than the Nikon at twice the price, little difference with 1x.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys need to use 50 yard rimfire targets for your 100 yard muzzleloader practicing. The circle is 8" and easy to center up on with 1x or open sights.


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I use the 12" round dirty bird targets from Bichwood Casey for 100 yards and the 17.25" for 200 yrd.

http://sport.birchwoodcasey.com/Targets ... 680535d5b1


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

1.5" at 100 yds? :shock: I want to see pictures... With a muzzleloader? :_O=: :_O=:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

110gr BH209 250gr SST 3.5 inches high at 100 yards. I was holding at the bottom of the target. Group is slightly over 1.5" only because after shooting the three on the left I clicked my scope 1 click (= 1/2 inch at 100) to the right then shot the final two shots. The 4 shot group above and left was about 2" just way to high. I brought it down but after a total of 7 shots to the left I moved it 1/2" right and finished the group. Very repeatable if you want to meet me at the bountiful range lol

Oh and the extra dots are the result of me forgetting the adjustments are 1/2" at 100 and not 1/4" at 100 lol


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just experiment and find what your gun likes. If I can shoot a 1 1/2 inch group at a hundred with my eyes and a 1x scope, than anyone can. see my thread on the main page titled "figured it out."


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not saying that I could obtain a group like that with muzzle loader, but if that is really possible I might need to switch hunting methods. I usually dont shoot over 100 yards during the general season and I would imagine that the muzz is less crowded than the general. 

Seriously though that group is almost better than what I can do with my 30-06.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd say you have a great shooting gun and combination and leave it at that. I shoot open sights and figure if I can come within 5 inches of the bull I'm aiming at that it is plenty good enough for the hunt. Nearly all my shots at big game are well under 100 yards. I shoot at 100 yards at the range so I know I can win beer bets with my buddies later on.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nambaster, do you think its the gun/load or your ability that keeps you from shooting tighter groups? and by no means was that intended to be a rude question. Because if you think its the gun or load I would be more then willing to go out with you and see what we can come up with. I have about 3-4 different bullets and 3 different powder configurations we could try. In my opinion, if your using a 1x scope or real small moa dot scope you should be able to group like that. I'm by no means an expert marksman, Ive just put a fair amount of time and money into figuring out what my gun likes. Also, as Huge29 mentioned you need to make sure you are using the proper target. The smaller the focal point the harder it is to shoot tight groups. A 10" colored circle is the smallest I try to shoot at with my muzzy because its easy to see. Ive found with me anyways, the smaller the target the larger the groups get.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never even shot a muzzleloader but I am a surprised at how capable they are. I have always just stuck to Centerfire rifle or archery but lately I have noticed that the elk seem to fill the vacant land which I have been hunting in early November. In mid October they dont seem to be there as much. Getting within a 100 yards of them early November should not be a problem. So after observing how lethal you guys can be you might just have to show the ropes so we can harvest some spikes......


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just let me know man, I would be more then happy to help ya out.


----------

